# Its pearling!



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I turned off my filter to feed my fish a minute ago and noticed that my radican sword appeared to be leaking airbubbles. I started looking closer and the radican, its plantlet, A. reineckii, and my italian val are all pearling! First time ever!


----------



## Moss (Mar 7, 2004)

Lol Sir. My plants started pearling yesterday for the first time too, after I added another DIY CO2 bottle with cigarette filter tips.  
Congrats!


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Good job. My plants pearl often but they dont look healthy, covered in annoying hair algae but they still let out a nice constent stream of air bubbles.

.dc


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congratulations! Kevin. \/


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

The only time I have observed pearling is when I have done my tank maintainance and did some pruning. I'm not sure if that counts though, the trimmed parts are the parts that are leaking.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I noticed even more pearling today. And thats with DIY co2 on the 75 gallon tank.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

hey blackhole, how many bottles of diy co2 you got going into your seventy five? and also what is your fish load?


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Just checked my Riccia and sure enough it was pearling too first time in a while though


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

One two liter bottle of co2 with an ehiem diffuser. I dont know if you would call my fish load moderate or low or what. 2 discus, 10 rummynose, 4 corys, 3 ottos, 3 loaches, 2 columbian tetras, 2 killis, pleco, 3 sae, and....uh.....i think thats it.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I think 1 bottle is not enough lol. Maybe three would be perfect =)


----------

